# Chad Gerlach living on Streets of Sacramento again-



## SacLeveeRat (Sep 5, 2007)

I was really rooting for this guy since he was from Sacramento. He was doing so well his first year back. I don’t even know what I would say to him now if I saw him out on the street- Hope he can get cleaned up again but it doesn’t look good. He could have been really good…:mad2: 

It's just a waste that someone has a gift but doesn't get the full potential out of it-

http://www.sacbee.com/500/story/2229294.html


----------



## SacLeveeRat (Sep 5, 2007)

*Chad's race results from this year-*

Check out what he did before relapsing- 


http://www.usacycling.org/results/index.php?compid=50138


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

Won the Lodi Crit, that's great. Yes, very talented dude, but also messed up in the head, and maybe doesn't want or need all of this publicity at this point in his life.


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

I hate to cast doubt on people, but when I saw that right after he got clean the first time he jumped right back in to the very high pressure world of pro international cycling, he was a serious risk for a relapse. He more or less admitted that the high pressure world of pro sports led himn to addiction in the first place (among other things) and as soon as he got clean, he jumped right back into that world. 

Sad story....I pray for him and root for his future success.


----------



## IlikeBikes (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds like he burnt a few too many bridges with this relapse. Stick a fork in him cuz hes done. I saw him on intervention, smoking his crack out of a cardboard pipe. He seemed like a huge arrogant jerk while high, I doubt he was very different while sober.


----------



## pretender (Sep 18, 2007)

IlikeBikes said:


> Sounds like he burnt a few too many bridges with this relapse. Stick a fork in him cuz hes done. I saw him on intervention, smoking his crack out of a cardboard pipe. He seemed like a huge arrogant jerk while high, I doubt he was very different while sober.


You seem like an idiot in whatever state you are. Give up on life, it doesn't suit you.


----------



## shibaman (May 2, 2008)

It is a very sad story. He is a very aggressive pan handler. He parked his bike in front of the exit from Safeway to hustle my friend for money. He actually blocked her car. Very sad to see him like that!


----------



## Zipp0 (Aug 19, 2008)

Aw lighten up people, it's the off season! This is just his version of a break and eating a few doughnuts.

Seriously though, the guy comes in 5th in Nevada City and has a few other really good performances, and throws it all away? I am so un-gifted that I can barely hang on in cat 5 races, and this guy comes back from being a crack head, living on the street, and is winning at the pro level. What a waste.

At least he is keeping up on current events though. It's informative, and it keeps you warm at night.....


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*



pretender said:


> You seem like an idiot in whatever state you are. Give up on life, it doesn't suit you.


Nice personal attack, which you knew better. A week's posting vacation will help you with that.


----------



## novagator (Apr 4, 2002)

RkFast said:


> I hate to cast doubt on people, but when I saw that right after he got clean the first time he jumped right back in to the very high pressure world of pro international cycling, he was a serious risk for a relapse. He more or less admitted that the high pressure world of pro sports led himn to addiction in the first place (among other things) and as soon as he got clean, he jumped right back into that world.
> 
> Sad story....I pray for him and root for his future success.


I had the same thought when I first read that he'd come back...IMHO he didn't have long enough clean and sober to get back into the cycling world full time.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Some good news!!*

http://www.velonews.com/article/99129/chad-gerlach-is-back-in-addiction-treatment-after-a-set


----------



## Guest (Oct 12, 2009)

He is lucky to have the support he does, here's hoping once he's clean that having the child in his life will be what he needs to stay that way.


----------



## uncle stinky (Aug 15, 2007)

He was drinking wine at the Lodi Race and won a huge expensive bottle of good wine.


----------



## hawker12 (Oct 19, 2003)

Wow...to have that kind of talent and toss it away. At his age he doesn't really have much time left, I hope he gets clean and can handle it when he as to get a real job and be a real husband and parent. Only way to do it is to get in a program, stay in it and surround yourself with a support group. My prayers are with him.


----------



## akrafty1 (Apr 10, 2006)

Some people fight huge demons their entire lives. 

I wish him the best and hope he can be a good father. I really could care less about his cycling at this point, he now has a much bigger and better reason to stay clean.


----------



## powerdan5 (Apr 27, 2006)

The life of a pro on the road away from support systems and family might just be too much. Josh Hamilton the baseball player could afford to have his family travel with him for road games; I doubt a pro cyclist other than Lance or Contador could afford to travel with their families and entourage all the time.


----------

